# Looking for South Florida Gamers



## Croaker (Jun 1, 2002)

I have just moved to Del Rey Beach from Tallahassee, and I already suffer the pangs of gamer withdrawal.  I am an experienced DM, leaving behind a 2-year old campaign, and I hope to join a good group as either player or storyteller.  D&D, Wheel of Time, Star Wars, or just about anything else would be great.

Croaker


----------



## Limper (Jun 5, 2002)

Cant help with the gaming issue... I'm in St Louis. But excellent choice in screen names.


----------



## Maedhros the Tall (Jun 7, 2002)

*Miami*

Hey, I'm here in Miami, but just to prove my lack of knowledge of FL geography, I don't know where Del Rey Beach is.  I'm also looking for gamers, so gl to you.


----------

